
Tesla releases ‘expected price’ of semi electric truck: $150,000 to $200,000 - animeshk
https://electrek.co/2017/11/22/tesla-semi-expected-price-electric-truck/
======
SigmundA
So the price delta between 300 mile and 500 mile is $30,000.

2 kWhr per mile means the 300 mile is a 600 kWhr battery and the 500 mile is
1000 kWhr.

400 kWhr's for $30k means they are expecting $75 per kWhr battery costs. Last
year they said it was under $190 per kWhr.

I am very skeptical they can meet that target, $75 would be pretty
revolutionary in such a short time.

~~~
Stefstefstef
I'm expecting Tesla to make truck drivers pay for faster charging. this might
be a way to reduce initial costs.

~~~
Matt3o12_
Tesla already said that megacharging (supercharing for trucks) will be 7 cents
per kWh in all states, so that truck drivers have predictable costs (unlink
Diesel, which can vary greatly).

------
mcv
I read "semi electric truck", and wondered what "semi electric" means. Hybrid?

But reading the article, it becomes more clear that it's about the Tesla Semi,
which is an electric truck. Confusing headline.

~~~
jannyfer
You might not be American. I had the same confusion when I called 911 to
report an accident driving across the US and they asked me if the truck was a
"semi".

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semi-
trailer_truck](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semi-trailer_truck)

~~~
mcv
But even if it's a type of truck, calling it a semi electric truck is weird. I
would have expected it to be an electric semi truck, or something.

